
Humans as Superorganisms - xj9
http://nymag.com/scienceofus/2015/10/adventures-in-the-science-of-the-superorganism.html
======
cows_i_have
Terrifying, and we're all running around blasting ourselves with chemicals,
medicines and god knows what. Kind of like physics, we get down to one layer
and we're still nowhere.

